# hi from London



## londonmantid (Sep 22, 2008)

Hi from London

I had at home european mantis since i was a child, in fact my mum got always crazy for that

now that ive got my own flat

just wanted to have diferent species

hope you can help me to find them and get some advise

i love these

Creobroter Pictipennis

Creobroter Gemmatus

Theopropus elegans

Pseudocreobotra Wahlbergii

Pseudocreobotra Ocellata

thanks and hello again


----------



## hibiscusmile (Sep 22, 2008)

Hello londonmantis, and welcome to the forum , from OHIO!


----------



## londonmantid (Sep 22, 2008)

Hello hibiscusmile

thanks for the wellcome

no new on the mantis thing but a novice on these kind of forums

i got here just looking for some species of mantis, glad to find how big is what i thought was my private madness

now im sure ill find what im lookin for, cause i got to the right place

thanks again


----------



## mantidsandgeckos (Sep 23, 2008)

welcome to the forum!


----------



## londonmantid (Sep 23, 2008)

thanks m8 !!


----------



## Rick (Sep 23, 2008)

Welcome


----------



## londonmantid (Sep 23, 2008)

thanks for the wellcome

and thanks for helping me before with the meaning of the abbreviations lol


----------



## d0rk2dafullest (Sep 23, 2008)

Hello there from San Diego CA


----------



## londonmantid (Sep 23, 2008)

Hello

and thanks


----------



## collinchang635 (Sep 24, 2008)

Welcome to the forum! :lol: If you are thinking of buying any mantids, you should go to mantisplace.com. Great stuff there!


----------



## OGIGA (Oct 27, 2008)

Welcome!


----------

